# PowerMacG5 ne démarre plus



## le-mac (1 Septembre 2010)

Salut tout le monde...


voilà mon G5 ne démarre plus et c'est ma faute!  et comme je sais que c'est un cas très très spéciale je viens vers vous

Donc je commence dès le début: j'ai ressue un PowerMac G5 Dual 2.7Ghz avec 4Gb de ram,500Gb de DD et une carte grahpique Ati Radoen X800 (ou X850, je sais plus) il y a quel que mois. 

Depuis le début il fessait un bruit étragement fort! il y a deux semaines, je me suis amusé a trouvé la solution de ce brut. Le résultat  de ce bruit c'était le petit ventilateur de la carte graphique et comme il m'énervait beaucoup j'en ait prlé a un ami Macfreak a moi: il ma dit que sur sont G5 il avait installer un Zalman VF700 Cu et que ça marchait super bien et que cette carte serait compatible avec la ATI Radoen X800 (ou X850)!

Donc directement j'en ait commandé un sur ebay pour 14,50 fdpi. 

Hier je l'ai monté et le G5 démarrait normalement mais le ventilateur ne se métait pas en marche. La machine fonctionnait normalement: iTunes sôuvreait, j'ai écouté de la musique, Final Cut Pro marchait, ect.

J'ai quand même voulu savoir pourquoi qu'il marchait pas! Donc j'ai démonté la carte pour regardé et tout me semblait ok. J'ai remonté la carte dans le G5 et  partir de là plus rien ne marchait! Il démarrait normalement et apprêt 3 minute d'utilisation l'écran commençait à déconner et à changer de couleur... j'ai eu tout de suite le reflex de l'éteindre

Sur Internet (plus exactement ici) j'ai vu que que j'avais fait un mauvais branchement 







comme on peut le voir: le câble noir et le rouge sont inversé

donc j'ai fait ça et plus rien! J'appuyais sur le bouton de démarrage, les ventilateurs se mettaient a tourner et tout de suite s'éteignaient...

J'ai essayé d'enlevé toute les ram (sauf celles de départ donc 512Mb) j'ai débranché tout sauf l'alimentation et le Cinema Display, j'ai viré le deuxième DD.  La machine démarre mais n'affiche rien à l'écran.

J'ai donc essayé de le tester sur un autre machine (l'écran) et il marche


petite précision, en ce moment:

-quand je le démarre avec écran, il démarre pas de ''boigne'' et après qe tout le ventilateurs ce soit mise en marche il s'éteint 
-quand je le démarre sans écran, il démarre normalement comme toujours avec le ''boigne'' et tourne et tourne...  mais dès que je branche l'écran (en marche) il s'éteint aussi


Je sais pas quoi faire! C'est un machine très impotante pour moi car il me faut Final Cut Studio... 

Vous pensé que c'est quoi? La carte graphique (je pense quelle à grillé ou comme ça) ou la carte mère (ou peut être elle)? 

J'ai entendu parlé d'un reset de carte mère, ça pourrait servir a quel que chose? 

Je vous pris vraiment de m'aider parce que moi et mon pote on c'est plus quoi faire...


Merci beaucoup de vous avoir pris le temps de lire tout ça mais je pense que pour trouvé un réponse il faut connaître toute l'histoire 

Amicalement Kikou


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2010)

Enlève le ventilo de ta carte graphique déja.


----------



## le-mac (1 Septembre 2010)

okay je vais essayer de faire ça pour commencé


----------



## bobo1 (1 Septembre 2010)

pas de chance ! 
tu peut peut-être tester ton mac avec une autre carte graphique!


----------



## Markuss Van Mac (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

tu peux tout d'abord tester un reset smu de ta bécane http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436 , ca ne coute rien et ca s'avère être très simple.

Ensuite si le problème persiste tu peux essayer de swaper ta carte vidéo avec une carte vidéo compatible dont tu es sur du bon fonctionnement (ton pote n'en a t'il pas une?). Vu les symptomes ca pourrait bien venir de là surtout si elle a bien chauffé suite a une utilisation sans ventilateur ...


----------



## le-mac (2 Septembre 2010)

le reset n'a pas marché toujours même symptôme....

oui il en a une mais il est en vacance la.

Ci elle chauffe de trop, elle crame... mais c'est pas réparable?


----------



## le-mac (2 Septembre 2010)

et en plus, j'avais oublié, sont G5, il l'a vendu il a quel que moi car il cherchait un Book


----------



## alaincha (2 Septembre 2010)

le-mac a dit:


> Hier je l'ai monté et le G5 démarrait normalement mais le ventilateur ne se mettait pas en marche. La machine fonctionnait normalement: iTunes sôuvreait, j'ai écouté de la musique, Final Cut Pro marchait, ect.
> 
> J'ai quand même voulu savoir pourquoi qu'il marchait pas!



Donc tout fonctionnait parfaitement bien, mais tu étais inquiet parce ce que le ventilateur ne se mettait pas en marche ?

Alors que le bruit du ventilateur était la raison pour laquelle tu avais changé de carte graphique.

Personnellement j'en aurais conclu que le changement de carte était tout à fait satisfaisant (plus de bruit de ventilateur et tout mes logiciels fonctionnent normalement).

Qu'est ce que tu espérais trouver en démontant (et en bidouillant ???) cette nouvelle carte ?

Et comment peut-on constater, d'après l'unique photo que tu proposes, que les câbles rouges et noirs ont été permutés ?

Au pire, tu remets ton ancienne carte graphique bruyante, à moins que tu ne t'en sois déjà débarrassé.


----------



## corbo-billy (26 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour toutes vos indication dans ce sujet de discussion car viens de me tirer d'affaire assez simplement avec un G5 et plus de mise sous-tension . 
Résolu en appuyant une fois sur le petit bouton de bouton de réinitialisation de la SMU situé près des barrettes mémoire: j'en ai profité pour effectuer un nettoyage car le dernier remontait à une année !


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Octobre 2010)

Salut t'a cg est sûrement claqué y'a un CC quelque part .. change là


----------



## corbo-billy (30 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut t'a cg est sûrement claqué y'a un CC quelque part .. change là


Bonjour, je ne comprends pas ce dont vous parlez car après ces manuvre , cela fonctionne .
J'imagine que "cg" = Configuration mais ignore ce que signifie "CC" .
Alors que beaucoup sélèvent ou banissent le language SMS, pourriez-vous être un peu plus explicite, alors que mon problème est résolu .
Si vous saviez le nombre d'appareils occasionnant une réinitialisation SMU, c'est impressionnant _


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Octobre 2010)

cg = carte graphique

CC= court-circuit

Cela me parait vraiment bizarre que ce problème à été résolu par un simple reset SMU. Le problème me semblais plus hardware. Mais tant mieux si ça fonctionne !


----------



## corbo-billy (30 Octobre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Cela me parait vraiment bizarre que ce problème à été résolu par un simple reset SMU. Le problème me semblais plus hardware. Mais tant mieux si ça fonctionne !



J'ai oublié de le préciser mais vis à la campagne et chaque matin ainsi que début d'après-midi des micro-coupures de courant se produisaient . Au bout de trois relances, le G5 n'a jamais voulu redémarrer d'où cette opération . Encore merci pour la signification des abréviations .


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (4 Novembre 2010)

corbo-billy a dit:


> J'ai oublié de le préciser mais vis à la campagne et chaque matin ainsi que début d'après-midi des micro-coupures de courant se produisaient . Au bout de trois relances, le G5 n'a jamais voulu redémarrer d'où cette opération . Encore merci pour la signification des abréviations .



... il est aussi bon, de temps à autres, de souffler la poussière à l'intérieur de la bête, moi je vis en Afrique et si la poussière est rouge, c'est parce qu'elle est oxydée ... et donc conductrice d'où éventuels court-circuits quand elle s'accumule trop !!!


----------

